# A way to proof that the device is not rooted device?



## ozgurs (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi
Is there a way to prove to the apps that the device is legal and not rooted? Eg. by installing google root certificates and etc. ?

Because i had installed an app, which thinks/alerts my phone is rooted and it does not work full functionally. Even it works ok on nexus 7 (a google device)

Note III / Tapatalk app


----------



## danjng (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you tried denying the app root access when the prompt comes up from supersu or su?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ozgurs (Feb 28, 2013)

Not any prompt displays

Note III / Tapatalk app


----------



## boogerburns (Nov 7, 2011)

Xposed framework + root cloak. Done.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

